# Happy St. Patrick's Day!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2015)

_Happy St. Patrick's Day! _


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

Same to you!


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 17, 2015)

Who's got a nice Corned Beef slow cooking at this moment?     *I DO!!*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2015)

I love corned beef and cabbage!  I usually buy one around this time of year, although I rarely make it on St. Patty's Day, but the price is lower, but this year I didn't get around to it.  I know yours will be tasty, I think Rkunsaw's making one too....enjoy!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Who's got a nice Corned Beef slow cooking at this moment?     *I DO!!*



Right.  What time should we show up for dinner?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Mar 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Who's got a nice Corned Beef slow cooking at this moment?     *I DO!!*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 17, 2015)

Happy St Patty Day to all my Iris Friends and anyone this day has meaning for.  Love, love, love corned beef and cabbage I used to make it a few times throughout the year and definitely on this day.  But mine never taste as good as what my friends served up or restaurant fare.  what I wouldn't give for a good plant of corned beef, potatoes cabbage and small bit of soda bread.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2015)

The only meaning it has for me April is the corned beef and cabbage, lol.  As a kid I would wear something green, but I don't do that anymore.  I did have a veggie smoothie at the gym today for the first time, and that was green, does that count? layful:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> The only meaning it has for me April is the corned beef and cabbage, lol.  As a kid I would wear something green, but I don't do that anymore.  I did have a veggie smoothie at the gym today for the first time, and that was green, does that count? layful:



Having grown up in NY and it was recognized in school and other places I frequented, wearing green on this day, is like an automatic reflex for me, but, the older I get, sometimes it feels weird the way people give you this odd look, I don't know, think I'm going to retire the green after this year.


----------

